# Grained Windows Continued



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I Grained a Sliding Door (s) a while back for a Client ...... . She never would open the Drapes worried that the Sun would fade her expensive fabric so She recently had Window Tint installed on 3 Windows Adjacent to the ones I Grained... I was called back to Grain the Remaining Windows.... The Steel Wool Method was used again to Accomplish the desired look. These Windows took about 3 hours to finish.... Nothing Fancy... And Very Fast... 

Benjamin Moore # 1292 Basecoat.... Raw Umber and Burnt Umber Glaze

































Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Simple and fast for you. This would take me a while lol.

As always your work blows my mind.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> Simple and fast for you. This would take me a while lol. As always your work blows my mind.


Thanks a Lot ! Well maybe you might take a bit longer to do this finish. But it really is a Very Doable Finish that is Acceptable in the Right Colors...

By the way... The Basecoat is 1092. And there were 4 windows not 3. 


Michael Tust


----------

